

Show HN: Noodles. Cook better - lachlanjc
http://getnoodles.github.io/

======
tarans22
Hey everyone! I'm the other developer and co-founder of Noodles, a way to cook
better. Hit us up with questions or feedback and we'll respond as quickly as
we can.

Enjoy cooking!

------
lachlanjc
Hey everyone! I'm the primary developer for Noodles, an app for all your
recipes. If you have any feedback or questions, I'd love to hear them.

